# Fritz!OS 7.27 für AVM 7490, 7590, 7530AX, 5490, 5491, 6490, 6590, 6591, 6660 verfügbar & neue Labor-Versionen für 6890 LTE, 7530, 5530 Fiber, 4040, AVM Repeatern



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen ,

*Fritz Box 7590: *

AVM hat für die Fritz Box 7590 das *Fritz!OS 7.27* veröffentlicht. Die detailierten Patchnotes findet ihr im Spoiler:


Spoiler



Anbei die neuen Features und sonstigen Verbesserungen:

*Features:*

Vorfahrt im Homeoffice - Priorisierung eines Computers beim Internetzugang leicht aktivierbar
FRITZ!Fon zeigt Wettervorhersage auf dem Startbildschirm
Lichtsequenz "Aufwachen/Einschlafen" für den FRITZ!DECT 500 und kompatible DECT-LED-Lampen
Prima Raumklima mit FRITZ!DECT 440 - die Luftfeuchtigkeit leicht im Blick
FRITZ! Smart Home unterstützt nun auch kompatible Rollladensteuerungen
Für das in FRITZ!Box integrierte Faxgerät: Journal für empfangene und gesendete Telefaxe
Zahlreiche Verbesserungen der Bedienoberfläche für die Nutzung von Telefonbuch, Rufumleitungen und Rufsperren
*Sonstige Verbesserungen: *

Internet:​
*Verbesserung* Deutsche Telekom: Automatische Einrichtung von Rufnummern (EasySupport) bei Verbindung über
WAN/LAN 1 mit einem Glasfasermodem
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
*Behoben* Unter Umständen konnte über VPN nicht auf WLAN-Geräte im Heimnetz zugegriffen werden
WLAN:​
*Verbesserung* Stabilität angehoben
*Behoben* Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von "WPA2+WPA3" auf "unverschlüsselt" behoben
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
*Behoben* Die Legende unterhalb der Grafik "Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle" wurde nicht einzeilig dargestellt (Seite "WLAN / Funkkanal")
Telefonie:​
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der Business-Telefonieplattform "Telekom CompanyFlex" wurden Rufnummern nach Bearbeitung in der Bedienoberfläche u.U. nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
*Behoben* Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
*Behoben* Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
DECT:​
*Behoben* Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche...)
System:​
*Änderung* Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail "Änderungsnotiz"
*Behoben* Auf der Benutzeroberfläche konnte teilweise der Code des Google Authenticators nicht eingegeben werden





*Fritz Box 7490:*


Heute, 19.05., hat AVM für die Fritz Box 7490 das *Fritz!OS 7.27* veröffentlicht. Die detailierten Patch-Notes findet ihr im Spoiler.



Spoiler



Neue Funktionen in FRITZ!OS 7.27​Internet:​
*NEU* Priorisierung eines Heimnetzgeräts nun ganz einfach auf der FRITZ!Box Bedienoberfläche aktivieren
Telefonie:​
*NEU* Faxfunktion: Journal für empfangene und gesendete Fax-Nachrichten
*NEU* Unterstützung der Business-Telefonieplattform „Telekom CompanyFlex“ (SIP-Trunk und Cloud PBX)
DECT/FRITZ!Fon:​
*NEU* Neuer Startbildschirm mit aktuellen Wetterinformationen
Smarthome:​
*NEU* FRITZ!DECT 440 misst Luftfeuchtigkeit und ermöglicht deren Anzeige mit FRITZ!App Smart Home und FRITZ!Fon
*NEU* FRITZ!DECT 440 zeigt den QR-Code für den einfachen Zugang zum WLAN-Gastzugang an
*NEU* An- und Ausschalten des WLAN-Gastzugangs oder Anrufbeantworters per Tastendruck auf dem FRITZ!DECT 440
*NEU* Auf Tastendruck von FRITZ!DECT 440 oder 400 klingelt ein internes Telefon und zeigt einen Kurztext an
*NEU* Rollladensteuerung über FRITZ!DECT 440, FRITZ!Fon und die FRITZ!Box-Benutzeroberfläche
*NEU* Lichtsequenz „Aufwachen/Einschlafen“ für den FRITZ!DECT 500 und kompatible DECT-LED-Lampen per „Automatische Schaltung“
Weitere Verbesserungen im FRITZ!OS 07.27​Internet:​
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
*Verbesserung* Kindersicherung: Tickets zum Verlängern der Surfzeit bei Bedarf können jetzt einfacher verteilt und auch insgesamt zurück gesetzt werden
*Verbesserung* Einstellungen für das Zugangsprofil in der Kindersicherung um die Zuweisung von Geräten erweitert
*Verbesserung* Gerätestatus (aktiv/nicht aktiv) wird in der Geräteauswahl für Portfreigaben angezeigt
*Verbesserung* Darstellung der Portfreigaben-Übersicht auf Mobilgeräten verbessert
*Verbesserung* Selbständige Portfreigaben für ein Gerät werden nun zugelassen, wenn die Anforderung über IPv6 für die IPv4-Adresse des Geräts gestellt wurde – und umgekehrt
*Verbesserung* Ereignismeldung, wenn Port 80 temporär zur Zertifikatsausstellung für letsencrypt.org freigegeben wird
*Verbesserung* Robustheit von DNS over TLS (DoT) erhöht
*Änderung* Im Online-Monitor wird die Auslastung durch das Gastnetz nur noch für den Downstream angezeigt
*Behoben* Anzeige in Übersicht der Portfreigaben korrigiert
*Behoben* Nach Update von FRITZ!OS 7.03 oder älter erfolgte keine Aktualisierung der IP-Adresse bei MyFRITZ!Net (DynDNS)
*Behoben* Beim Betrieb der FRITZ!Box hinter bestimmten Kabelmodems kam es zu kurzzeitigen Unterbrechungen der Internetverbindung alle 12 Stunden
*Behoben* Betriebsart IP-Client per LAN mit DHCP konnte in bestimmten Szenarien nicht richtig eingestellt werden
*Behoben* Änderungen in Zugangsprofilen wurden teilweise unbegründet abgelehnt mit der Fehlermeldung: „Liste gesperrter Netzwerkanwendungen mit gleicher ID existiert bereits“
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen über L2TP (u. a. Windows 10) waren unerwartet langsam
*Behoben* Wiederholter Abbruch und Wiederaufbau von VPN-Verbindungen nach Zwangstrennung
*Behoben* Nach Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen funktionierte die erste konfigurierte VPN-Verbindung nicht
*Behoben* Formatierungsfehler traten bei der Einrichtung von IPv6-Routen auf
*Behoben* IPv6: Nach Erneuerung des Heimnetz-Prefixes wurden invalide IPv6-Adressen für den Gastzugang nicht gelöscht
*Behoben* IPv6: Im IPv6 Router Advertisement (RA) mit Option 25 (Recursive DNS Server) wurden zum Teil Bits des Feldes „Reserved“ gesetzt
*Behoben* DNS-Anfragen des Typs „PTR“ wurden teilweise nicht korrekt aufgelöst
*Behoben* Nach Import einer Konfiguration mit alternativem LAN-IPv4-Netz in der Einstellungsübernahme verblieb der lokale DNS-Server im alten Netz
*Behoben* Bei selektiver Übernahme einer gespeicherten Konfiguration wurden nicht alle ursprünglich konfigurierten Push Mails übernommen
*Behoben* Erweiterter Supportdatenversand löste keine Push Mail aus
*Behoben* Der TR-064-Parameter „WANAccess“ war u. U. falsch („granted“), wenn beim Neustart kein WAN verfügbar war
*Behoben* Erweiterter Ausfallschutz mit Mobilfunk-Sticks im Modem-Modus war bei Nutzung eines ADSL-Anschlusses ohne Funktion
*Behoben* Erweiterter Ausfallschutz mit Mobilfunk-Sticks und Internetzugriff über WAN/LAN 1 wurde bei bestimmten, zum Zeitpunkt der Aktivierung vorliegenden Ausgangsbedingungen nicht gestartet
*Behoben* Online-Monitor für Mobilfunk zeigte bei aktivierter Einstellung „Erweiterter Ausfallschutz“ manchmal keine Daten an
WLAN:​
*Verbesserung* Verbesserte Autokanal-Funktion nach Erkennung von Störquellen (5-GHz-Band)
*Verbesserung* Überarbeitung der Seite „WLAN / Funkkanal“
*Verbesserung* Meldungen für WLAN unter „System / Ereignisse“ verbessert
*Verbesserung* Erkennung von mehreren parallelen WPS-Aktivierungen verbessert
*Verbesserung* Neue Meldung unter „System / Ereignisse“ bei Überschreitung der maximalen Anzahl von WLAN-Repeatern
*Verbesserung* Benennung des WLAN-Gastzugangs (SSID, Vorbelegung) in Abhängigkeit von der Sprachauswahl
*Änderung* In der Betriebsart „Mesh Repeater“ werden bei Auswahl des Mesh Masters nur WLAN-Funknetze mit sichtbaren Namen angezeigt
*Behoben* Fehlerhafte Anzeige der Kanalbandbreite bei Verbindungen mit HUAWEI P30 behoben
*Behoben* Nach Update von FRITZ!OS wurden auf der Seite „WLAN / Funkanal“ keine WLAN-Kanäle und unter bestimmten Umständen keine Funknetze in der Umgebung angezeigt
*Behoben* Aktivierung von WPS direkt nach den Start des Mesh Masters führte häufiger zu Nicht-DBDC-Uplinks zu Mesh Repeatern
*Behoben* Falsches Ereignis unter „System / Ereignisse“ bei WPS während der DFS-Wartezeit
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS Funktion für den WLAN Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
*Behoben* Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben („Fragattack“)
Mesh:​
*Verbesserung* Verbesserte Hinweise auf eine aktive Einstellungsübernahme für eine FRITZ!Box als Mesh Repeater
*Behoben* Fehlerhafte Formatierung in der mobilen Ansicht der Seite „Mesh-Einstellungen“ auf einer FRITZ!Box im Modus „Mesh Repeater“
*Behoben* Einstellungen zur WLAN-Zeitschaltung konnten unter Umständen nicht geändert werden, wenn die Einstellung „FRITZ!Box als Mesh Repeater“ genutzt wurde
*Behoben* Bei einer FRITZ!Box, die als Mesh Master, aber nicht als Router (DHCP-Server) eingestellt war, ließen sich Name und IP-Adresse des Routers nicht ändern
*Behoben* Anzeige der WLAN-Kanalbandbreite in der Bedienoberflache konnte sich am Mesh Master vom Mesh Repeater unterscheiden
Telefonie:​
*Verbesserung* Sprachqualität bei Telefonaten in Mobilfunknetze und ins Ausland erhöht
*Verbesserung* Einstellungsseiten für Rufumleitung und Rufsperren komplett überarbeitet
*Verbesserung* Rufumleitungen bieten Option, ausgewählte Anrufe an ein bestimmtes Telefon an der FRITZ!Box umzuleiten
*Verbesserung* Darstellung und Verwaltung von Einträgen in Telefonbüchern komplett überarbeitet (u. a. Foto in Übersicht sichtbar, Spalten zur Darstellung selektierbar, Mehrfachauswahl sowie Kopieren und Verschieben von Einträgen zwischen Telefonbüchern hinzugefügt)
*Verbesserung* Ersteinrichtungsassistent bietet Einrichtung eines Telefons an
*Verbesserung* Bei Landeseinstellung Deutschland und automatisch vom Anbieter eingerichteter Rufnummer wird die darin enthaltene Ortskennzahl automatisch erkannt und in die Anschlusseinstellungen übernommen
*Verbesserung* Nach Öffnen von allen neu empfangenen Faxdokumenten im Fax-Journal blinkt die LED „Info“ nicht mehr
*Verbesserung* Einstellungen für Fax senden und Fax empfangen unter „Telefonie / Telefoniegeräte“ zusammengefasst
*Verbesserung* Einstellung zur Nutzung des internen Faxgerätes zum „Faxe nur senden“ hinzugefügt
*Verbesserung* Einbindung mehrerer CardDAV-Telefonbücher unterstützt
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität bei verschlüsselter Telefonie erhöht
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität des SIP-Registrars der FRITZ!Box zum SIP Client LinPhone erhöht
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität zu den Telefonieanbietern Easybell und VoIPfoneUK erhöht
*Verbesserung* Weiterleiten von an IP-Telefonen von Snom angenommenen Anrufen wird ohne Rückfrage unterstützt
*Verbesserung* Ausblenden der Tabs „E-Mail“ und „RSS“ im Menü „Telefonie / Telefoniegeräte“, sofern DECT ausgeschaltet ist
*Verbesserung* Stabilität
*Änderung* Anpassung an das geänderte Verhalten der T-Net-Box bei der Abweisung von Rufen z. B. im Kontext von Rufsperren
*Behoben* Bei Online-Telefonbüchern ließ sich die Internetadresse des CardDAV-Servers nicht nachträglich ändern
*Behoben* An einer als Mesh Repeater für Telefonie genutzten FRITZ!Box konnten sowohl die vom Mesh Master übernommenen Rufnummern bearbeitet als auch neue Rufnummern angelegt werden
*Behoben* Rufnummern des Anbieters 1&1 konnten sich nach Bearbeiten über „Anderer Anbieter“ nicht mehr registrieren
*Behoben* Telekom SIP-Trunk-Account konnte nicht deaktiviert werden
*Behoben* Einbindung von Online-Telefonbüchern bestimmter CardDAV-Anbieter scheiterte mit Fehlercode 26
*Behoben* Bei eingebundenen iCloud-Telefonbüchern (Apple) wurden Vor- und Nachname teils in inkonsistenter Reihenfolge angezeigt
*Behoben* Bei der Synchronisation von Einträgen in Online-Telefonbüchern (CardDAV) wurden in bestimmten Konstellationen alle E-Mail-Adressen gelöscht
*Behoben* Bestimmte Rufnummern waren zeitweise nicht registriert (u. a. Sipgate, EnviaTel, Teledate)
*Behoben* Verbindungsabbrüche nach ca. 30 Sekunden bei TLSonly-gesicherten Telefonieverbindungen (u. a. KPN)
*Behoben* Bei Telefonie über IPv6 lief in bestimmten Konstellationen nur einseitige Sprachübertragung
*Behoben* Ungeeignete Voreinstellung für Telefonieanbieter Vodafone Italien
*Behoben* Registrierung von Rufnummern mit Telefonieprofil für Anbieter Vodafone Italia war nicht möglich
*Behoben* Sporadische Fehler beim Faxen über T.38-Verbindungen
*Behoben* Keine Warteansage nach Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen
*Behoben* Pickup an IP-Telefonen nicht länger als 4 Sekunden lang möglich
*Behoben* Nach Senden eines Faxes wurde ein über das Telefonbuch ausgewählter Empfänger nicht mit Namen in der Anrufliste angezeigt
*Behoben* Bearbeiten von Türsprechstellen führte teils zum Verlust der E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für Türsprechstellen
*Behoben* Nach Import von Anrufbeantwortereinstellungen samt gesicherter Nachrichten in ein anderes FRITZ!Box-Modell ließen sich teilweise die importierten Nachrichten anschließend nicht mehr wiedergeben
*Behoben* Klingelsequenzen bei Landeseinstellung Australien fehlerhaft
*Behoben* Sporadischer Verlust der Einstellungen der Zeitschaltung für den Anrufbeantworter nach einem Update des FRITZ!OS
** Behoben – Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
*Behoben* – Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
*Behoben* – Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* – Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* – Nach Bearbeiten von CompanyFlex Cloud PBX-Rufnummern wurden diese Nummern nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* – Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die zukünftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
Heimnetz:​
*Verbesserung* Anzeige der Netzwerkverbindungen in sehr großen Netzwerken beschleunigt
*Verbesserung* Beim Verlassen der Gerätedetails kommt ein Hinweis zum geänderten Gerätenamen nur dann, wenn der Name tatsächlich geändert wurde
*Änderung* Beim Setzen eines individuellen Namens für die FRITZ!Box bleibt die Bezeichnung der Arbeitsgruppe der Heimnetzfreigabe („USB/Speicher“) unverändert
*Behoben* In den Gerätedetails von Gastgeräten wurde der Abschnitt für die Gerätesperre angezeigt, obwohl die Funktion Heimnetzgeräten vorbehalten ist
*Behoben* Geänderte IP-Einstellungen der FRITZ!Box wurden nicht zum Drucken angeboten
*Behoben* Zeitsynchronisierung (NTP) war in bestimmten Szenarien instabil
Smarthome:​
*Verbesserung* Vorlage für einen schnellen Wechsel der Farbeinstellung und der Helligkeit bei FRITZ!DECT 500
USB:​
*Verbesserung* Auf fritz.nas können mehrere Dateien mit der Umschalt-Taste markiert werden
*Behoben* Die Heimnetzfreigabe eines Netzlaufwerks (SMB) war im Windows Explorer unter Netzwerk nicht sichtbar
*Behoben* Datenübertragung via Netzlaufwerkfunktion (SMB) scheiterte mit der Windows-Fehlermeldung „STATUS_NO_MEMORY“
*Behoben* Online-Speicher wurde nach einer DSL-Zwangstrennung manchmal nicht mehr erneut verbunden
System:​
*Verbesserung* In der Bedienoberfläche kann ein Kennwort bei seiner Eingabe sichtbar gemacht werden (Auge-Symbol)
*Verbesserung* Sicherheitsrückfrage beim Verlassen einer Seite ohne eine Speicherung der geänderten Einstellungen
*Verbesserung* Sichern und Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen erweitert um Telefoniedaten aus dem internen Speicher der FRITZ!Box (Klingeltöne, Telefonbuch-Bilder, Sprachnachrichten)
*Verbesserung* In der Bedienoberfläche kann die Liste der Ereignisse der FRITZ!Box einfach aus der Druckansicht in die Zwischenablage kopiert werden
*Verbesserung* Detailkorrekturen in „Diagnose / Funktion“ im Bereich Mesh und USB
*Verbesserung* Verbesserungen der Bedienfreundlichkeit in der Ersteinrichtung
*Verbesserung* Status-Übersichtsseite innerhalb der Ersteinrichtung
*Verbesserung* Der Assistent zur Ersteinrichtung kann unterbrochen und wiederaufgenommen werden
*Verbesserung* Nach Versand von Supportdaten an AVM ist nach Abschluss des Sendevorgangs ohne Wartezeit ein zweiter Versand möglich
*Änderung* Umstellung auf „Stufe III: Über neue FRITZ!OS-Versionen informieren und neue Versionen automatisch installieren (Empfohlen)“ wird nach Update nur noch angeboten, wenn vor dem Update „Stufe II: Über neue FRITZ!OS-Versionen informieren und notwendige Updates automatisch installieren“ eingestellt war
*Änderung* Zuordnung einer E-Mail-Adresse zu einem Benutzer entfällt künftig (vorhandene E-Mail-Adressen bleiben bei Upate erhalten)
*Änderung* Die bislang nicht empfohlene Möglichkeit einer kennwortlosen Anmeldung an einer FRITZ!Box (Bedienoberfläche) wird nicht mehr unterstützt *1
*Änderung* Wenn für die Anmeldung an der Bedienoberfläche „nur mit dem FRITZ!Box-Kennwort“ eingestellt war, wird ein FRITZ!Box-Benutzer mit dem Namen „fritz“ und einer zufälligen vierstelligen Zahl sowie dem FRITZ!Box-Kennwort automatisch angelegt. Zur Anmeldung an der Bedienoberfläche im Heimnetz reicht dennoch weiterhin die Angabe des FRITZ!Box-Kennworts aus. *2
*Behoben* FRITZ!Box-Benutzer konnten in der Übersicht nicht sortiert werden
*Behoben* Podcast-Einstellungen wurden beim Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen in ein anderes FRITZ!Box-Modell nicht mit importiert
*Behoben* Zugangsprofile der Kindersicherung mit gesperrten Anwendungen waren nach dem Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen nicht verfügbar
*Behoben* Anzahl der Meldungen in „System / Ereignisse“ war in einigen Bereichen zu gering
*Behoben* Anzeige des Installationsdatums für das letzte Update war in bestimmten Szenarien nicht korrekt
Mobilfunk:​
*Verbesserung* Neue Option zur generischen Einbindung von Varianten bekannter Mobilfunksticks „Kompatibilitätsmodus für Mobilfunksticks“
*Verbesserung* Länderspezifische Liste der Mobilfunkanbieter bei Nutzung der FRITZ!Box mit einem USB-Mobilfunkstick (nicht für Mobilfunkboxen)
*Verbesserung* Detailoptimierungen für die Einstellung „Erweiterten Ausfallschutz“
*Verbesserung* Mobilfunkanbieter „Magenta Mobil“ für Land Österreich hinzugefügt
*Verbesserung* Unterstützung für USB-Mobilfunkstick Huawei E3372h-320





*Fritz Box 7530AX:*

Am, 17.05., hat AVM für die Fritz Box 7530 das *Fritz!OS 7.27* veröffentlicht. Die detailierten Patch-Notes findet ihr im Spoiler.



Spoiler



Weitere Verbesserungen im FRITZ!OS 7.27​Internet:​
*Verbesserung* Deutsche Telekom: Automatische Einrichtung von Rufnummern (EasySupport) bei Verbindung über
WAN/LAN 1 mit einem Glasfasermodem
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
*Behoben* Unter Umständen konnte über VPN nicht auf WLAN-Geräte im Heimnetz zugegriffen werden
WLAN:​
*Verbesserung* Stabilität angehoben
*Behoben* Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben („Fragattack“)
*Behoben* Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von „WPA2+WPA3“ auf „unverschlüsselt“ behoben
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
*Behoben* Die Legende unterhalb der Grafik „Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle“ wurde nicht einzeilig dargestellt (Seite „WLAN / Funkkanal“)
Telefonie:​
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der Business-Telefonieplattform „Telekom CompanyFlex“ wurden Rufnummern nach Bearbeitung in der Bedienoberfläche u.U. nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
*Behoben* Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
*Behoben* Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
DECT:​
*Behoben* Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche…)
System:​
*Änderung* Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail „Änderungsnotiz“
*Behoben* Auf der Benutzeroberfläche konnte teilweise der Code des Google Authenticators nicht eingegeben werden




*Fritz Box 6490 & 6590 Cable:*

AVM hat für die Fritz Box 6490 & 6590 am 12.05. das *Fritz!OS 7.27* veröffentlicht. Die detailierten Patchnotes findet ihr im Spoiler:



Spoiler



WLAN:​
*Verbesserung* Stabilität angehoben
*Behoben* Die Legende unterhalb der Grafik „Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle“ wurde nicht einzeilig dargestellt (Seite „WLAN / Funkkanal“)
*Behoben* Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von „WPA2+WPA3“ auf „unverschlüsselt“ behoben
*Behoben* Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben („Fragattack“)
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
Telefonie:​
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der Business-Telefonieplattform „Telekom CompanyFlex“ wurden Rufnummern nach Bearbeitung in der Bedienoberfläche u.U. nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
*Behoben* Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
DECT:​
*Behoben* Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche…)
System:​
*Änderung* Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail „Änderungsnotiz“
*Behoben* Auf der Benutzeroberfläche konnte teilweise der Code des Google Authenticators nicht eingegeben werden
DVB-C:​
*Verbesserung* Automatisch startender Sendersuchlauf bei Aktivierung der DVB-C Funktion




*Fritz Box 5490 & 5491: *

AVM hat heute, 19.05.,  für die Fritz Box 5490 & 5491 das *Fritz!OS 7.27* veröffentlicht. Die detailierten Patchnotes findet ihr im Spoiler:



Spoiler



*Neue Features:*​
Vorfahrt im Homeoffice – Priorisierung eines Computers beim Internetzugang leicht aktivierbar
FRITZ!Fon zeigt Wettervorhersage auf dem Startbildschirm
Lichtsequenz „Aufwachen/Einschlafen“ für den FRITZ!DECT 500 und kompatible DECT-LED-Lampen
Prima Raumklima mit FRITZ!DECT 440 – die Luftfeuchtigkeit leicht im Blick
FRITZ! Smart Home unterstützt nun auch kompatible Rollladensteuerungen
Für das in FRITZ!Box integrierte Faxgerät: Journal für empfangene und gesendete Telefaxe
Zahlreiche Verbesserungen der Bedienoberfläche für die Nutzung von Telefonbuch, Rufumleitungen und Rufsperren
Neue Funktionen in FRITZ!OS 7.27​Internet:​
*NEU* Priorisierung eines Heimnetzgeräts nun ganz einfach auf der FRITZ!Box Bedienoberfläche aktivieren
Telefonie:​
*NEU* Faxfunktion: Journal für empfangene und gesendete Fax-Nachrichten
*NEU* Unterstützung der Business-Telefonieplattform „Telekom CompanyFlex“ (SIP-Trunk und Cloud PBX)
DECT/FRITZ!Fon:​
*NEU* Neuer Startbildschirm mit aktuellen Wetterinformationen
*Behoben* Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche…)
Smarthome:​
*NEU* FRITZ!DECT 440 misst Luftfeuchtigkeit und ermöglicht deren Anzeige mit FRITZ!App Smart Home und FRITZ!Fon
*NEU* FRITZ!DECT 440 zeigt den QR-Code für den einfachen Zugang zum WLAN-Gastzugang an
*NEU* An- und Ausschalten des WLAN-Gastzugangs oder Anrufbeantworters per Tastendruck auf dem FRITZ!DECT 440
*NEU* Auf Tastendruck von FRITZ!DECT 440 oder 400 klingelt ein internes Telefon und zeigt einen Kurztext an
*NEU* Rollladensteuerung über FRITZ!DECT 440, FRITZ!Fon und die FRITZ!Box-Benutzeroberfläche
*NEU* Lichtsequenz „Aufwachen/Einschlafen“ für den FRITZ!DECT 500 und kompatible DECT-LED-Lampen per „Automatische Schaltung“
Weitere Verbesserungen im FRITZ!OS 07.27​Fiber​
*Behoben* Anzeige der Datenpumpenversion in der Fiber Übersicht korrigiert
*Behoben* Signalisierung der Pegel optimiert
*Behoben* Datenstruktur beim Senden der GPON Serial im MIB Upload angepasst
*Änderung* Darstellung der GPON Parameter in der Übersicht überarbeitet
Internet:​
*Verbesserung* Deutsche Telekom: Automatische Einrichtung von Rufnummern (EasySupport) bei Verbindung über
LAN 1 mit einem Glasfasermodem
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
*Behoben* Unter Umständen konnte über VPN nicht auf WLAN-Geräte im Heimnetz zugegriffen werden
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
*Verbesserung* Kindersicherung: Tickets zum Verlängern der Surfzeit bei Bedarf können jetzt einfacher verteilt und auch insgesamt zurück gesetzt werden
*Verbesserung* Einstellungen für das Zugangsprofil in der Kindersicherung um die Zuweisung von Geräten erweitert
*Verbesserung* Gerätestatus (aktiv/nicht aktiv) wird in der Geräteauswahl für Portfreigaben angezeigt
*Verbesserung* Darstellung der Portfreigaben-Übersicht auf Mobilgeräten verbessert
*Verbesserung* Selbständige Portfreigaben für ein Gerät werden nun zugelassen, wenn die Anforderung über IPv6 für die IPv4-Adresse des Geräts gestellt wurde – und umgekehrt
*Verbesserung* Ereignismeldung, wenn Port 80 temporär zur Zertifikatsausstellung für letsencrypt.org freigegeben wird
*Verbesserung* Robustheit von DNS over TLS (DoT) erhöht
*Änderung* Im Online-Monitor wird die Auslastung durch das Gastnetz nur noch für den Downstream angezeigt
*Behoben* Anzeige in Übersicht der Portfreigaben korrigiert
*Behoben* Nach Update von FRITZ!OS 7.03 oder älter erfolgte keine Aktualisierung der IP-Adresse bei MyFRITZ!Net (DynDNS)
*Behoben* Beim Betrieb der FRITZ!Box hinter bestimmten Kabelmodems kam es zu kurzzeitigen Unterbrechungen der Internetverbindung alle 12 Stunden
*Behoben* Betriebsart IP-Client per LAN mit DHCP konnte in bestimmten Szenarien nicht richtig eingestellt werden
*Behoben* Änderungen in Zugangsprofilen wurden teilweise unbegründet abgelehnt mit der Fehlermeldung: „Liste gesperrter Netzwerkanwendungen mit gleicher ID existiert bereits“
*Behoben* VPN-Verbindungen über L2TP (u. a. Windows 10) waren unerwartet langsam
*Behoben* Wiederholter Abbruch und Wiederaufbau von VPN-Verbindungen nach Zwangstrennung
*Behoben* Nach Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen funktionierte die erste konfigurierte VPN-Verbindung nicht
*Behoben* Formatierungsfehler traten bei der Einrichtung von IPv6-Routen auf
*Behoben* IPv6: Nach Erneuerung des Heimnetz-Prefixes wurden invalide IPv6-Adressen für den Gastzugang nicht gelöscht
*Behoben* IPv6: Im IPv6 Router Advertisement (RA) mit Option 25 (Recursive DNS Server) wurden zum Teil Bits des Feldes „Reserved“ gesetzt
*Behoben* DNS-Anfragen des Typs „PTR“ wurden teilweise nicht korrekt aufgelöst
*Behoben* Nach Import einer Konfiguration mit alternativem LAN-IPv4-Netz in der Einstellungsübernahme verblieb der lokale DNS-Server im alten Netz
*Behoben* Bei selektiver Übernahme einer gespeicherten Konfiguration wurden nicht alle ursprünglich konfigurierten Push Mails übernommen
*Behoben* Erweiterter Supportdatenversand löste keine Push Mail aus
*Behoben* Der TR-064-Parameter „WANAccess“ war u. U. falsch („granted“), wenn beim Neustart kein WAN verfügbar war
*Behoben* Erweiterter Ausfallschutz mit Mobilfunk-Sticks und Internetzugriff über WAN/LAN 1 wurde bei bestimmten, zum Zeitpunkt der Aktivierung vorliegenden Ausgangsbedingungen nicht gestartet
*Behoben* Online-Monitor für Mobilfunk zeigte bei aktivierter Einstellung „Erweiterter Ausfallschutz“ manchmal keine Daten an
WLAN:​
*Verbesserung* Verbesserte Autokanal-Funktion nach Erkennung von Störquellen (5-GHz-Band)
*Verbesserung* Überarbeitung der Seite „WLAN / Funkkanal“
*Verbesserung* Meldungen für WLAN unter „System / Ereignisse“ verbessert
*Verbesserung* Erkennung von mehreren parallelen WPS-Aktivierungen verbessert
*Verbesserung* Neue Meldung unter „System / Ereignisse“ bei Überschreitung der maximalen Anzahl von WLAN-Repeatern
*Verbesserung* Benennung des WLAN-Gastzugangs (SSID, Vorbelegung) in Abhängigkeit von der Sprachauswahl
*Änderung* In der Betriebsart „Mesh Repeater“ werden bei Auswahl des Mesh Masters nur WLAN-Funknetze mit sichtbaren Namen angezeigt
*Behoben* Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von „WPA2+WPA3“ auf „unverschlüsselt“ behoben
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
*Behoben* Die Legende unterhalb der Grafik „Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle“ wurde nicht einzeilig dargestellt (Seite „WLAN / Funkkanal“)
*Behoben* Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben („Fragattack“)
*Behoben* Fehlerhafte Anzeige der Kanalbandbreite bei Verbindungen mit HUAWEI P30 behoben
*Behoben* Nach Update von FRITZ!OS wurden auf der Seite „WLAN / Funkanal“ keine WLAN-Kanäle und unter bestimmten Umständen keine Funknetze in der Umgebung angezeigt
*Behoben* Aktivierung von WPS direkt nach den Start des Mesh Masters führte häufiger zu Nicht-DBDC-Uplinks zu Mesh Repeatern
*Behoben* Falsches Ereignis unter „System / Ereignisse“ bei WPS während der DFS-Wartezeit
Mesh:​
*Verbesserung* Verbesserte Hinweise auf eine aktive Einstellungsübernahme für eine FRITZ!Box als Mesh Repeater
*Behoben* Fehlerhafte Formatierung in der mobilen Ansicht der Seite „Mesh-Einstellungen“ auf einer FRITZ!Box im Modus „Mesh Repeater“
*Behoben* Einstellungen zur WLAN-Zeitschaltung konnten unter Umständen nicht geändert werden, wenn die Einstellung „FRITZ!Box als Mesh Repeater“ genutzt wurde
*Behoben* Bei einer FRITZ!Box, die als Mesh Master, aber nicht als Router (DHCP-Server) eingestellt war, ließen sich Name und IP-Adresse des Routers nicht ändern
*Behoben* Anzeige der WLAN-Kanalbandbreite in der Bedienoberflache konnte sich am Mesh Master vom Mesh Repeater unterscheiden
Telefonie:​
*Verbesserung* Sprachqualität bei Telefonaten in Mobilfunknetze und ins Ausland erhöht
*Verbesserung* Einstellungsseiten für Rufumleitung und Rufsperren komplett überarbeitet
*Verbesserung* Rufumleitungen bieten Option, ausgewählte Anrufe an ein bestimmtes Telefon an der FRITZ!Box umzuleiten
*Verbesserung* Darstellung und Verwaltung von Einträgen in Telefonbüchern komplett überarbeitet (u. a. Foto in Übersicht sichtbar, Spalten zur Darstellung selektierbar, Mehrfachauswahl sowie Kopieren und Verschieben von Einträgen zwischen Telefonbüchern hinzugefügt)
*Verbesserung* Ersteinrichtungsassistent bietet Einrichtung eines Telefons an
*Verbesserung* Bei Landeseinstellung Deutschland und automatisch vom Anbieter eingerichteter Rufnummer wird die darin enthaltene Ortskennzahl automatisch erkannt und in die Anschlusseinstellungen übernommen
*Verbesserung* Nach Öffnen von allen neu empfangenen Faxdokumenten im Fax-Journal blinkt die LED „Info“ nicht mehr
*Verbesserung* Einstellungen für Fax senden und Fax empfangen unter „Telefonie / Telefoniegeräte“ zusammengefasst
*Verbesserung* Einstellung zur Nutzung des internen Faxgerätes zum „Faxe nur senden“ hinzugefügt
*Verbesserung* Einbindung mehrerer CardDAV-Telefonbücher unterstützt
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität bei verschlüsselter Telefonie erhöht
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität des SIP-Registrars der FRITZ!Box zum SIP Client LinPhone erhöht
*Verbesserung* Kompatibilität zu den Telefonieanbietern Easybell und VoIPfoneUK erhöht
*Verbesserung* Weiterleiten von an IP-Telefonen von Snom angenommenen Anrufen wird ohne Rückfrage unterstützt
*Verbesserung* Ausblenden der Tabs „E-Mail“ und „RSS“ im Menü „Telefonie / Telefoniegeräte“, sofern DECT ausgeschaltet ist
*Verbesserung* Stabilität
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
*Änderung* Anpassung an das geänderte Verhalten der T-Net-Box bei der Abweisung von Rufen z. B. im Kontext von Rufsperren
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der Business-Telefonieplattform „Telekom CompanyFlex“ wurden Rufnummern nach Bearbeitung in der Bedienoberfläche u.U. nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
*Behoben* Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
*Behoben* Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
*Behoben* Bei Online-Telefonbüchern ließ sich die Internetadresse des CardDAV-Servers nicht nachträglich ändern
*Behoben* An einer als Mesh Repeater für Telefonie genutzten FRITZ!Box konnten sowohl die vom Mesh Master übernommenen Rufnummern bearbeitet als auch neue Rufnummern angelegt werden
*Behoben* Rufnummern des Anbieters 1&1 konnten sich nach Bearbeiten über „Anderer Anbieter“ nicht mehr registrieren
*Behoben* Telekom SIP-Trunk-Account konnte nicht deaktiviert werden
*Behoben* Einbindung von Online-Telefonbüchern bestimmter CardDAV-Anbieter scheiterte mit Fehlercode 26
*Behoben* Bei eingebundenen iCloud-Telefonbüchern (Apple) wurden Vor- und Nachname teils in inkonsistenter Reihenfolge angezeigt
*Behoben* Bei der Synchronisation von Einträgen in Online-Telefonbüchern (CardDAV) wurden in bestimmten Konstellationen alle E-Mail-Adressen gelöscht
*Behoben* Bestimmte Rufnummern waren zeitweise nicht registriert (u. a. Sipgate, EnviaTel, Teledate)
*Behoben* Verbindungsabbrüche nach ca. 30 Sekunden bei TLSonly-gesicherten Telefonieverbindungen (u. a. KPN)
*Behoben* Bei Telefonie über IPv6 lief in bestimmten Konstellationen nur einseitige Sprachübertragung
*Behoben* Ungeeignete Voreinstellung für Telefonieanbieter Vodafone Italien
*Behoben* Registrierung von Rufnummern mit Telefonieprofil für Anbieter Vodafone Italia war nicht möglich
*Behoben* Sporadische Fehler beim Faxen über T.38-Verbindungen
*Behoben* Keine Warteansage nach Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen
*Behoben* Pickup an IP-Telefonen nicht länger als 4 Sekunden lang möglich
*Behoben* Nach Senden eines Faxes wurde ein über das Telefonbuch ausgewählter Empfänger nicht mit Namen in der Anrufliste angezeigt
*Behoben* Bearbeiten von Türsprechstellen führte teils zum Verlust der E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für Türsprechstellen
*Behoben* Nach Import von Anrufbeantwortereinstellungen samt gesicherter Nachrichten in ein anderes FRITZ!Box-Modell ließen sich teilweise die importierten Nachrichten anschließend nicht mehr wiedergeben
*Behoben* Klingelsequenzen bei Landeseinstellung Australien fehlerhaft
*Behoben* Sporadischer Verlust der Einstellungen der Zeitschaltung für den Anrufbeantworter nach einem Update des FRITZ!OS
** Behoben – Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
*Behoben* – Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht
*Behoben* – Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* – Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
*Behoben* – Nach Bearbeiten von CompanyFlex Cloud PBX-Rufnummern wurden diese Nummern nicht mehr registriert
*Behoben* – Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
Heimnetz:​
*Verbesserung* Anzeige der Netzwerkverbindungen in sehr großen Netzwerken beschleunigt
*Verbesserung* Beim Verlassen der Gerätedetails kommt ein Hinweis zum geänderten Gerätenamen nur dann, wenn der Name tatsächlich geändert wurde
*Änderung* Beim Setzen eines individuellen Namens für die FRITZ!Box bleibt die Bezeichnung der Arbeitsgruppe der Heimnetzfreigabe („USB/Speicher“) unverändert
*Behoben* In den Gerätedetails von Gastgeräten wurde der Abschnitt für die Gerätesperre angezeigt, obwohl die Funktion Heimnetzgeräten vorbehalten ist
*Behoben* Geänderte IP-Einstellungen der FRITZ!Box wurden nicht zum Drucken angeboten
*Behoben* Zeitsynchronisierung (NTP) war in bestimmten Szenarien instabil
Smarthome:​
*Verbesserung* Vorlage für einen schnellen Wechsel der Farbeinstellung und der Helligkeit bei FRITZ!DECT 500
USB:​
*Verbesserung* Auf fritz.nas können mehrere Dateien mit der Umschalt-Taste markiert werden
*Behoben* Die Heimnetzfreigabe eines Netzlaufwerks (SMB) war im Windows Explorer unter Netzwerk nicht sichtbar
*Behoben* Datenübertragung via Netzlaufwerkfunktion (SMB) scheiterte mit der Windows-Fehlermeldung „STATUS_NO_MEMORY“
System:​
*Verbesserung* In der Bedienoberfläche kann ein Kennwort bei seiner Eingabe sichtbar gemacht werden (Auge-Symbol)
*Verbesserung* Sicherheitsrückfrage beim Verlassen einer Seite ohne eine Speicherung der geänderten Einstellungen
*Verbesserung* Sichern und Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen erweitert um Telefoniedaten aus dem internen Speicher der FRITZ!Box (Klingeltöne, Telefonbuch-Bilder, Sprachnachrichten)
*Verbesserung* In der Bedienoberfläche kann die Liste der Ereignisse der FRITZ!Box einfach aus der Druckansicht in die Zwischenablage kopiert werden
*Verbesserung* Detailkorrekturen in „Diagnose / Funktion“ im Bereich Mesh und USB
*Verbesserung* Verbesserungen der Bedienfreundlichkeit in der Ersteinrichtung
*Verbesserung* Status-Übersichtsseite innerhalb der Ersteinrichtung
*Verbesserung* Der Assistent zur Ersteinrichtung kann unterbrochen und wiederaufgenommen werden
*Verbesserung* Nach Versand von Supportdaten an AVM ist nach Abschluss des Sendevorgangs ohne Wartezeit ein zweiter Versand möglich
*Änderung* Umstellung auf „Stufe III: Über neue FRITZ!OS-Versionen informieren und neue Versionen automatisch installieren (Empfohlen)“ wird nach Update nur noch angeboten, wenn vor dem Update „Stufe II: Über neue FRITZ!OS-Versionen informieren und notwendige Updates automatisch installieren“ eingestellt war
*Änderung* Zuordnung einer E-Mail-Adresse zu einem Benutzer entfällt künftig (vorhandene E-Mail-Adressen bleiben bei Upate erhalten)
*Änderung* Die bislang nicht empfohlene Möglichkeit einer kennwortlosen Anmeldung an einer FRITZ!Box (Bedienoberfläche) wird nicht mehr unterstützt *1
*Änderung* Wenn für die Anmeldung an der Bedienoberfläche „nur mit dem FRITZ!Box-Kennwort“ eingestellt war, wird ein FRITZ!Box-Benutzer mit dem Namen „fritz“ und einer zufälligen vierstelligen Zahl sowie dem FRITZ!Box-Kennwort automatisch angelegt. Zur Anmeldung an der Bedienoberfläche im Heimnetz reicht dennoch weiterhin die Angabe des FRITZ!Box-Kennworts aus. *2
*Änderung* Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail „Änderungsnotiz“
*Behoben* Auf der Benutzeroberfläche konnte teilweise der Code des Google Authenticators nicht eingegeben werden
*Behoben* FRITZ!Box-Benutzer konnten in der Übersicht nicht sortiert werden
*Behoben* Podcast-Einstellungen wurden beim Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen in ein anderes FRITZ!Box-Modell nicht mit importiert
*Behoben* Zugangsprofile der Kindersicherung mit gesperrten Anwendungen waren nach dem Wiederherstellen von Einstellungen nicht verfügbar
*Behoben* Anzahl der Meldungen in „System / Ereignisse“ war in einigen Bereichen zu gering
*Behoben* Anzeige des Installationsdatums für das letzte Update war in bestimmten Szenarien nicht korrekt
Mobilfunk:​
*Verbesserung* Neue Option zur generischen Einbindung von Varianten bekannter Mobilfunksticks „Kompatibilitätsmodus für Mobilfunksticks“
*Verbesserung* Länderspezifische Liste der Mobilfunkanbieter bei Nutzung der FRITZ!Box mit einem USB-Mobilfunkstick (nicht für Mobilfunkboxen)
*Verbesserung* Detailoptimierungen für die Einstellung „Erweiterten Ausfallschutz“
*Verbesserung* Mobilfunkanbieter „Magenta Mobil“ für Land Österreich hinzugefügt
*Verbesserung* Unterstützung für USB-Mobilfunkstick Huawei E3372h-320




*Fritz Box 6591 Cable & 6660 Cable:*

Seit dem 03.06 ist für die 6591 Cable & 6660 Cable nun FritzOS 7.27 verfügbar. 
Da beiden Boxen sich das Changelog quasi teilen, findet ihr es im Spoiler: 




Spoiler



Internet:​
*Verbesserung* Optimierte Geschwindigkeit bei zwei parallelen UDP-Verbindungen
*Behoben* Sporadisch verzögernd startende Internet-Radiostreams
WLAN:​
*Behoben* Sporadisch nicht funktionierender Gastzugang bei Benutzung eines FRITZ!Repeaters
*Behoben* Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von „WPA2+WPA3“ auf „unverschlüsselt“ behoben
*Behoben* Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
*Behoben* Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben („Fragattack“)
Telefonie:​
*Änderung* Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
DVB-C:​
*Verbesserung* Automatisch startender Sendersuchlauf bei Aktivierung der DVB-C Funktion




*FritzBox 7583 & 7583 VDSL:*

Gestern, 08.06. hat AVM FritzOS 7.27 für die 7583 & 7583 VDL veröffentlicht. Die Patchnotes findet ihr im Spoiler.



Spoiler



*Internet:*

Verbesserung Deutsche Telekom: Automatische Einrichtung von Rufnummern (EasySupport) bei Verbindung über
WAN/LAN 1 mit einem Glasfasermodem
Behoben VPN-Verbindungen auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit ab
Behoben Unter Umständen konnte über VPN nicht auf WLAN-Geräte im Heimnetz zugegriffen werden
*WLAN:*

Verbesserung Stabilität angehoben
Behoben Mögliche Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Repeatern nach Umstellung der WLAN-Verschlüsselung von "WPA2+WPA3" auf "unverschlüsselt" behoben
Behoben Bei unverschlüsseltem WLAN funktionierte die WPS-Funktion für den WLAN-Gastzugang nicht zuverlässig
Behoben Die Legende unterhalb der Grafik "Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle" wurde nicht einzeilig dargestellt (Seite "WLAN / Funkkanal")
Behoben Schwachstellen in der Behandlung eingehender fragmentierter Pakete sowie aggregierter MPDUs (A-MPDU) behoben ("Fragattack")
*Telefonie:*

Änderung Notwendige Änderung für die künftige Nutzung eines Online-Telefonbuchs von Google
Behoben Bei Nutzung der Business-Telefonieplattform "Telekom CompanyFlex" wurden Rufnummern nach Bearbeitung in der Bedienoberfläche u.U. nicht mehr registriert
Behoben Keine Anzeige von Rufsperren, wenn in diesen ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
Behoben Suche im Telefonbuch war nach Name möglich, aber nicht nach Rufnummer
Behoben Einrichtung der internen Faxfunktion nicht möglich, wenn im Telefonbuch ein Eintrag ohne Rufnummer enthalten war
Behoben Bei Nutzung der verschlüsselten Telefonie konnte es nach Abbruch eines Anrufes durch den Anrufer vor Rufannahme zu einem endlosen Klingeln an Telefonen an der FRITZ!Box kommen
Behoben Dreierkonferenz über ein analoges Telefon funktionierte in vereinzelten Fällen nicht

*DECT:*

Behoben Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche...)

*System:*

Änderung Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail "Änderungsnotiz"
Behoben Auf der Benutzeroberfläche konnte teilweise der Code des Google Authenticators nicht eingegeben werden






*FritzOS 7.27 & FragAttacks:*

AVM beseitigt mit FritzOS 7.27 die Sicherheitslücken die durch FragAttacks ans Licht gekommen sind.
Das Einspielen sollte daher schnellstens erfolgen.



*Labor-Updates für 6890 LTE & 7530: *

Ebenfalls hat AVM Labor-Updates für die 6890 LTE und die 7530 veröffentlicht.

Für die 6890 LTE steht FRITZ!OS 07.24-88365 bereit, und für die 7530 07.25-88377. Darin integriert ist der VPN-Hotfix.

In der Vergangeneheit gab es mit VPN nämlich einige Probleme:
VPN-Verbindungen welche auf Basis von Drittanbieter-Lösungen basierten, brachen zum Teil nach längerer Verbindungszeit einfach ab und unter diversen Umständen konnte über VPN nicht auf WLAN-Geräte im Heimnetz zugegriffen werden.


*Labor-Update für 5530 Fiber:*

AVM hat für eine ihrer jüngsten Boxen ein neues Labor-Update zur Verfügung gestellt. Es handelt sich dabei um Version 07.26-88956. Die enthaltenen Änderungen findet ihr im Spoiler:



Spoiler



Weitere Verbesserungen im FRITZ!OS in 07.26-88956 (innerhalb von FRITZ!Labor)
----------------------

*Fiber*
- Geändert Aktivierung des Transceivers über FRITZ!OS

----------------------
Weitere Verbesserungen im FRITZ!OS in 07.26-88756 (innerhalb von FRITZ!Labor)
----------------------

*WLAN:*
- Behoben Falsche Beschriftung in der Legende unterhalb der Grafik "Belegung der WLAN-Kanäle" auf der Seite "WLAN / Funkkanal" (nur 7490)

*Telefonie:*
- Behoben Rufnummern werden bei Nutzung des erweiterten Ausfallschutz nicht registriert

*DECT:*
- Behoben Nach längerer Laufzeit konnte es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Funktionen nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen (z. B. Mediaplayer, Update-Suche...) (nur 7490)

*Heimnetz:*
- Verbesserung Anzeige der Netzwerkverbindungen für größere Netzwerke optimiert
- Behoben Ändern von Einstellungen in den Geräte-Details bestimmter Netzwerkgeräte erzeugte eine unpassende Fehlermeldung

*System:*
- Änderung Push Service: Diverse inhaltliche Textänderung der E-Mail "Änderungsnotiz" (nur 7490)
Repeater:
- Behoben Unterbrechung der LAN-Verbindung nach dem Start des FRITZ!Repeaters
- Behoben Sekundenlange Unterbrechung der Datenübertragung bei Wechsel von 5 auf 2,4 GHz bei ungünstiger Positionierung des FRITZ!Repeaters
- Behoben Unterbrechungen bei Videostreaming wenn IPv6 Verbindungen genutzt werden


*Änderungen für Provider im FRITZ!OS*

*Internet:*
- Behoben Mit der experimentellen Funktion "Ingress-Shaping" war keine IPv6-TCP-Kommunikation mit dem Internet möglich
- Behoben Nach einem gescheiterten Update-Versuch über TR-069 waren Konfigurationsänderungen über TR-069 erst nach dem nächsten Reboot möglich



*Labor-Updates für AVM FritzRepeater 1200, 2400, 3000 & 1750E:*

AVM hat am 03.06. eine ganze Reihe neuer Labor-Versionen für ihre Repeater veröffentlicht.

Im Detail:

FRITZ!Repeater 1200:                   07.26-89014
FRITZ!Repeater 2400:                   07.26-89011
FRITZ!Repeater 3000:                   07.26-89017
FRITZ!Repeater 1750E:                07.26-89003

Im Changelog wird allerdings nur ein Punkt genannt. Nämlich die Verbesserung der Stabilität.


*Labor-Update für 4040:*

AVM hat am 03.06. eine neue Labor-Version für die 4040 veröffentlicht. Sie trägt die Versionsnummer 07.26-89023.

Die Änderungen findet ihr wie gewohnt im Spoiler:


Spoiler



*Internet*
Behoben: Portfreigaben funktionieren nach dem Neustart nicht mehr

*WLAN:*
Verbesserung: Stabilität



Gruß
Pain



Quellen:





						FRITZ! Labor | AVM Deutschland
					

Der FRITZ! Labor-Bereich gibt einen Ausblick auf neue Leistungsmerkmale direkt aus der Entwicklung von AVM.




					avm.de
				








						Update-News | AVM Deutschland
					

Hier finden Sie Informationen zu den kostenlosen Updates. Wählen Sie Ihr FRITZ!-Produkt aus und profitieren Sie von neuen Funktionen und Produkterweiterungen aus der AVM-Entwicklung.




					avm.de
				








						Update-News | AVM Deutschland
					

Hier finden Sie Informationen zu den kostenlosen Updates. Wählen Sie Ihr FRITZ!-Produkt aus und profitieren Sie von neuen Funktionen und Produkterweiterungen aus der AVM-Entwicklung.




					avm.de
				








						Service | AVM Deutschland
					

Servicebereich für FRITZ!-Produkte: Verständliche Anleitungen, hilfreiche Clips zu Funktionen, das gesammelte Know-How der AVM-Wissensdatenbank und der Zack-Speedtest zum Messen der Up- und Download-Geschwindigkeit.




					avm.de
				









​


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Mai 2021)

Gleich mal auf meine 7590 draufziehen.
Danke für die Meldung 
Gruß T.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Gleich mal auf meine 7590 draufziehen.


Ich hab das Update am Freitag bereits aufgespielt. Bis jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme.  
Bei den Repeatern bummelt AVM gerade etwas. 7.24 ist da gerade erst im Labor.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2021)

**Update I**

- FritzOS 7.27 ist für 7490, 7590, 7530AX, 5490, 5491, 6490, 6590 verfügbar. 
- Detalierte Patchnotes je Box bzw. Box-Serie hinzugefügt
- FritzOS 7.27 & FragAttacks hinzugefügt

Gruß
Pain


----------



## lefskij (20. Mai 2021)

Gerade eine neue 7590 erhalten (darf die am Wochenende auch mit neuem Repeater und DECT-Phone installieren)... da kann ich diese Meldung von dir nur begrüßen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2021)

lefskij schrieb:


> Vielen Dank


Gerne!  
Vergiss nicht bei der 7590 den Stealth-Modus zu aktivieren. Klingt komisch, den gibt es aber wirklich! 

Diesen findest du unter:   _Internet -> Filter -> Listen_

Der Stealth-Mode blockt Ping-Anfragen von außen. Mit diesen Ping-Abfragen ist es möglich ganze Andressbereiche zu scannen. Abgesehen  hat es der Angreifer auf die Geräte die ggf. antworten. Und genau dieses Szenario unterdrückt der Stealth-Mode. Leider ist das bei den Fritz Boxen per Default nicht aktiviert.


----------



## lefskij (20. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht bei der 7590 den Stealth-Modus zu aktivieren. Klingt komisch, den gibt es aber wirklich!


Guter Tipp, merci  

Ich kenne den Stealth-Mode, habe hier zur Zeit noch eine 7430 in Betrieb, dem Modus aber nie viel Beachtung gegeben. Dachte bisher, dass die Standardeinstellungen der Firewall der Boxen ausreichen aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren und habe den Modus lieber aktiviert und bei der neuen Fritte wird's auch gemacht.

Oberfläche und Setup-Vielfalt der Boxen sind für mein Empfinden top und bisher gab es kaum nennenswerte Probleme über mehrere Jahre hinweg. Hoffe, dass die 7590 für meine Zwecke ebenso gut performt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Mai 2021)

*FritzBox 7490 Update von 7.21 zu 7.27*

*Sicherung wurde erstellt*
*Update lief durch*
*Stealth Mode aktiviert*
*Netz läuft*
*Danke für die Info ^^
*


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2021)

lefskij schrieb:


> Guter Tipp, merci
> 
> Ich kenne den Stealth-Mode, habe hier zur Zeit noch eine 7430 in Betrieb, dem Modus aber nie viel Beachtung gegeben. Dachte bisher, dass die Standardeinstellungen der Firewall der Boxen ausreichen aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren und habe den Modus lieber aktiviert und bei der neuen Fritte wird's auch gemacht.
> 
> Oberfläche und Setup-Vielfalt der Boxen sind für mein Empfinden top und bisher gab es kaum nennenswerte Probleme über mehrere Jahre hinweg. Hoffe, dass die 7590 für meine Zwecke ebenso gut performt.


Gerne doch! 
Ich hab mit dem Stealth-Modus Privat mal etwas experimentiert weils mich einfach interessiert hat, wie und ob er arbeitet. Mein Dad benutzt viel Google Earth. Und dort hat GData Internet Security  jedes mal bei Benutzung eine Meldung gebracht. Zitat: "Ihr Rechner wurde abgetastet". Damit will GData sagen, das ein Port-Scan von außen durchgeführt wurde.

Aus der Log-File hab ich mir dann die IP-Adresse gezogen, und konnte sie zu einem Google Server in den USA zurückverfolgen. Nach Aktivierung des Stealth-Modus der Fritz Box sind diese Port-Scans verschwunden gewesen. Auch in den Log-Files von GData war nichts mehr zu sehen. Erst nach Deaktivierung des Stealth-Modus ging das Theater wieder von vorne los. Fazit: Stealth-Modus funktioniert! 

Ich hab die 7590 seit Release im Einsatz und kann nichts negatives feststellen bisher. Man darf sich von der Box aber auch keine Wunder erwarten. AVM ist und bleibt der König der Plastik-Router. Will man mehr Features und Kontrolle dann wäre ein Enterprise-Produkt von Cisco wohl die bessere Wahl. Aber für den normalen Hausgebrauch ist die 7590 eigentlich ausreichend und grundsolide.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Danke für die Info ^^


Gerne! 


Edit:
*
*Update II**
- Labor-Version für 5530 Fiber hinzugefügt


----------



## lefskij (26. Mai 2021)

Kurzes Update von meinem Wechsel:

7590 Fritte ist online, Repeater 2400 und Fon M5 laufen tadellos. Konnte auch alle wichtigen Settings von meiner alten 7430 problemlos übernehmen - durch eine zuvor gespeicherte Sicherung kann man sogar einzeln genau auswählen, was wiederhergestellt werden soll. AVM hat das wirklich vorbildlich gelöst 

Alle Updates aufgespielt, Stealth-Mode aktiviert, der Repeater musste noch separat ins Mesh eingebunden werden das Fritz!Fon hat noch den gleichen Akku wie mein olles M2 verbaut - kann den bei Bedarf dann einfach durchtauschen... toll!

Bisher bin ich echt angetan von meiner neuen Interneterfahrung. Der Speed ist dank guter Anbindung auch noch einmal etwa 15 Mbit höher als zuvor, alte Box = 95, neue = 110 Mbit (Vodafone Red 100). Das WLAN geht dank Dualband fast durch die Decke, vorher 30-40 Mbit, jetzt immer am Anschlag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2021)

**Update III**

- Labor-Version für Fritz Box 4040 hinzugefügt
- Labor-Versionen für Fritz Repeater 3000, 2400, 1200, 1750E hinzugefügt
- FritzOS 7.27 für 6591 Cable & 6660 Cable hinzugefügt
- Labor-Version der 5530 Fiber aktualisiert


----------



## jphoerth (4. Juni 2021)

ich finde es top, dass meine 7490 immernoch mit neuen Versionen beglückt wird, schließlich ist diese schon seid 2013 auf dem Markt


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2021)

Für die FB 3490 gibt es mittlerweile auch die Firmware 7.28.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. März 2022)

Fritz OS 7.29 sollte verfügbar sein.



Spoiler: Unverschlüsselte Übertragung



Die Telekom erläutert auch in einem kurzen Hintergrund, warum ein Upgrade auf Version 7.29 erforderlich ist: "AVM hat mit der Version 7.25 die TLS-Schnittstelle für die verschlüsselte Kommunikation verwendet. Der Medienstrom RTP wird jedoch unverschlüsselt übertragen und dies ist gemäß Sicherheitsstandards nicht zulässig." Das bedeutet übrigens auch, dass Vorgänger-Firmware-Versionen (also pre FritzOS 7.25) Telefonie weiterhin unterstützen - empfohlen ist das allerdings nicht, da man solche Geräte-Software stets auf dem neuesten Stand halten sollte. 
Quelle Telekom und WInfuture


----------

